
Should Work Be Passion, or Duty? - yarapavan
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/02/opinion/should-work-be-passion-or-duty.html
======
yarapavan
The stoic principle described in the article is akin to "renounce the fruits
of action" (karma-phala) in the Bhagavad Gita:

You have the right to work, but never to the fruit of work. You should never
engage in action for the sake of reward, nor should you long for inaction.
(2.47)

Perform work in this world, Arjuna as a man established within himself with-
out selfish attachments, and alike in success and defeat. For yoga is perfect
evenness of mind (2.48)

